# make.conf

## Aglos

Hola chicos/as soy un nuevo usuario de gentoo y tengo una duda que quizas sea bastante tonta durante la instalacion, a la hora de configurar make.conf veo que el manual te encamina a /etc/portage/make.conf pero a su vez veo que en /etc/make.conf tenemos otra configuracion... ¿Que diferencias hay entre los dos make.conf?.

Gracias.

----------

## Arctic

En esa localizacion , no deberia existir ese fichero, al menos yo no lo tengo, en esa ruta solo deberian estar los ficheros para desenmascarar paquetes. o usar USES especificas.

El que tu equipo va a tomar como referencia es el ubicado en 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

Salu2

----------

## Aglos

En efecto toca crearlo y haciendo pruebas si lo pilla pero me resulta extraño que hayan dos distintos en freebsd yo por lo menos siempre he utilizado /etc/make.conf aunque claro nunca se sabe.... pero ya te digo que el manual siempre apunta a /etc/portage/make.conf...

----------

## Arctic

 *Aglos wrote:*   

> En efecto toca crearlo y haciendo pruebas si lo pilla pero me resulta extraño que hayan dos distintos en freebsd yo por lo menos siempre he utilizado /etc/make.conf aunque claro nunca se sabe.... pero ya te digo que el manual siempre apunta a /etc/portage/make.conf...

 

El stage3 del arbol oficial de gentoo lo incluye en /etc/make.conf , en cambio la ruta /etc/portage no existe y hay que crearla para crear los ficheros necesareos para usar la rama inestable o desenmascarar paquetes.

Creo que en cualquier caso no vale la pena perder mas el tiempo con esto, ya que lo importante es que te reconozca el archivo para poder personalizar tus cflags ,uses y demas features.

Salu2

----------

## opotonil

Por lo que recuerdo, creo que del foro ingles, se pretende que todo lo relacionado con portage "package.*", "sets", el propio "make.conf", etc. residan en "/etc/portage/".

Por lo menos en mi caso que utilizo la version testing de portage tiene prioridad "/etc/portage/make.conf" sobre "/etc/make.conf" (extraido de "man make.conf"):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Both /etc/make.conf and /etc/portage/make.conf are checked (if present), and settings from /etc/portage/make.conf will override settings from /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Salu2.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

>  ... me resulta extraño que hayan dos distintos en freebsd ...

 

Pregunto:

¿Están ustedes dialogando sobre Gentoo o sobre FreeBSD? lo digo porque me parece que no son lo mismo aunque en el fondo se parezcan ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## Aglos

De Gentoo el comentario de Freebsd afortunado o no lo hice proque es lo que mas conozco pero la pregunta era sobre el make.conf de gentoo y su emplazamiento en /etc.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

En /etc/portage hay varios archivos pero ningún make.conf. Quizá lo has puesto ahí por error.

make.conf debe estar en /etc.

----------

## opotonil

Tras la ultima actualizacion me aparecio la siguiente noticia que espero termine de aclarar el tema:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2012-09-09-make.conf-and-make.profile-move
> 
>   Title                     make.conf and make.profile move
> ...

 

Salu2.

----------

## pcmaster

A mí también me ha aparecido. Pero ya ni me acordaba de este hilo  :Wink: 

Paco

----------

## Luciernaga

Pooooss ... habemus problemus ... ¿cómo desfacer el entuerto?

Estoy instalando Gentoo en una máquina ~x86_64 Intel y la primera sorpresa es que al descargar del servidor portage y stage3 tienen fecha de hoy (30 sep 05:14) y, efectivamente, en la instalación ha desaparecido /etc/make.conf, en su lugar hay otro fichero que me resulta desconcertante /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.globals y que no me atrevo a modificar, por otro lado encuentro que en /mnt/gentoo/etc/local.d/ existe un fichero README con este contenido ...

This directory should contain programs or scripts which are to be run

when the local service is started or stopped.

If a file in this directory is executable and it has a .start extensión,

it will be run when the local service is started. If a file is 

executable and it has a .stop extensión, it will be run when the local

service is stopped.

All files are processed in lexical order.

Y ahora la pregunta del millón ... ¿Dónde puñeta va el fichero make.conf?

O tenemos que configurarlo desde cero, o tenemos que olvidarlo y la configuración puede ser automática ...

?????????????

Voy a ver que encuentro en algún manual ...

Saludetes  :Sad: 

----------

## gringo

está ( o debería estar ) en /etc/portage.

Si no crea uno desde cero. Desde ahora se recomiendo que esté en /etc/portage pero si lo dejas en /etc funcionará igual.

saluetes

----------

## quilosaq

He comprobado el stage3 y hay un make.conf en /etc/portage. Es el sitio que recomiendan para que esté y se puede y se debe modificar como hasta ahora hacíamos cuando estaba en /etc. En el manual gentoo ya hablan de /etc/portage/make.conf. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=5#doc_chap4

/etc/make.globals no es un archivo nuevo. Ya lo tenemos y es un enlace simbólico al archivo /usr/share/portage/config/make.globals

El directorio /etc/local.d tampoco es nuevo y sirve para lo que dice el archivo README; una personalización del servicio local.

----------

## Luciernaga

Muchas gracias por la ayuda ... voy instalandooooo ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

